# Carters country doesnt want open carry



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I dont buy alot there anyway but now have a reason to never go again unless they change there policy there.

https://www.ar15.com/forums/t_8_8/5..._Carry____seriously____a_gun_store_range.html


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I don't know of any gun range that allows people not on the firing line to have a loaded weapon. I see it as a non issue. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> I don't know of any gun range that allows people not on the firing line to have a loaded weapon. I see it as a non issue. Your mileage may vary.


I can see it on the range, but in the store?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Too Tall said:


> I don't know of any gun range that allows people not on the firing line to have a loaded weapon. I see it as a non issue. Your mileage may vary.


Its for the store, not the range.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I read the posts on AR15.com. Sounds like the owners are major hypocrites. They offer LTC classes, but don't allow open carry in their store.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I read the post and it looks like they have a sign that says "open carry" needs to unload... What about consealed?
Sounds like this is not the full story. We don't have them here in San Antonio so I can't check it out. for myself


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

boltmaster said:


> I read the post and it looks like they have a sign that says "open carry" needs to unload... What about consealed?
> Sounds like this is not the full story. We don't have them here in San Antonio so I can't check it out. for myself


The last time i was in there they had nothing about cc people. Which makes it even dumber. They're basically saying its ok as long as they dont see it. They'll take your money but not allow s safe place for gun guys and gals, thats a bad pratice for a gun store imo. Dam Hypocrites


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

muney pit said:


> Its for the store, not the range.


If its the one on Treaswhig its both. And since the link you provided said gunstore/gun range I'm guessing that it is since the other stores don't have a range.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive never spent a penny in that place!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Too Tall said:


> If its the one on Treaswhig its both. And since the link you provided said gunstore/gun range I'm guessing that it is since the other stores don't have a range.


Well i can see we look at it different. All i can say is go to spring guns and ammo or shooters station. Go there to go shop in the store while your OCing and see if your told anything or run into a sign that says to remove your ammo.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

muney pit said:


> Well i can see we look at it different. All i can say is go to spring guns and ammo or shooters station. Go there to go shop in the store while your OCing and see if your told anything or run into a sign that says to remove your ammo.


I would be interested to know if the other Carters Country store without the range have the same policy.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Too Tall said:


> I don't know of any gun range that allows people not on the firing line to have a loaded weapon. I see it as a non issue. Your mileage may vary.


And as an after thought, which gun stores have you been to since the 1st that you know they dont allow OCing? Id love to hear there reasoning for it.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If they have the legal sign not to open carry....follow the rules and laws

But I don't recall the law stating that you have to unload .....if it's on me it stays loaded, PERIOD.

IF THEY ASK ME TO LEAVE, I will comply, but the firearm stays loaded ......

Perhaps they don't want people handleing loaded weapons in the store....for others safety ...who knows

I will still shop there....

BTW- I don't intend on open carrying many places in the city....unless there is no way I can conceal ...there is no reason for it.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I am going to semi defend Carters on this, until you spend a few hours at the North store and watch what comes in the door with guns of all sorts that for many are the first time to shoot I say they get a Pass.

Go browse that store and come back and report.

John


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

jtburf said:


> I am going to semi defend Carters on this, until you spend a few hours at the North store and watch what comes in the door with guns of all sorts that for many are the first time to shoot I say they get a Pass.
> 
> Go browse that store and come back and report.
> 
> John


A gun, in a holster is no threat. Are you guys confusing that with the idiots walking in carrying a loaded gun in their hands?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Jungle_Jim said:


> A gun, in a holster is no threat. Are you guys confusing that with the idiots walking in carrying a loaded gun in their hands?


My local gunshop has a sign on the door that says something along the lines of "Please unload firearms and remove ski masks before entering store. Thank you."


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jtburf said:


> I am going to semi defend Carters on this, until you spend a few hours at the North store and watch what comes in the door with guns of all sorts that for many are the first time to shoot I say they get a Pass.
> 
> Go browse that store and come back and report.
> 
> John


 There's a handful of situations and conditions where I could call their position logical......That ain't one of them.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> A gun, in a holster is no threat. Are you guys confusing that with the idiots walking in carrying a loaded gun in their hands?


Jim,

You would be shocked to see how folks walk into that store, long guns, hand guns ETC. I am telling you I have to agree with Carters on this.



dwilliams35 said:


> There's a handful of situations and conditions where I could call their position logical......That ain't one of them.


Exactly A) how often are you in this store? if the answer is zero, go browse there between 10am and 1 pm any day of the week.

John


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

So, they allow concealed carry, but don't want open carry in their store? Is this right?

Their store, I have no problem whatsoever. But then again I don't see myself to open carry in a metropolitan area. Out on some land in the country, yes.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

scwine said:


> So, they allow concealed carry, but don't want open carry in their store? Is this right?
> 
> Their store, I have no problem whatsoever. But then again I don't see myself to open carry in a metropolitan area. Out on some land in the country, yes.


Yep, it just shines a bad light on gun guys when a gun store says its ok to carry as long as they dont see it. How can we expect the public to except it if sections of our own community doesnt. Again, if your going to go shoot fine. But this is just dumb when your there to shop. There are lots of other gun stores that dont mind it.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

IMO they are going at it all wrong. I am sure their intentions are that they don't want anyone unloading their open carry gun in the store for gunsmith services, add-on's, I want to buy another just like this ect.

They should have a sign that says "please keep concealed and open carry guns where they belong unless the need arises. If services are needed to your firearm it needs to be unloaded before it comes in the store."


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't understand why people are so bent out of shape. The owner of any business has the right to not allow OC if they wish. Just like you can't bring a gun to work, school, or a hospital. But you don't see people complaining about that. OC draws attention to you so if you really want to carry for your safety, and not because you can and want attention, conceal the gun and there isn't an issue and you won't be a target. Like most figured, people that are open carrying are going around town and seeing who won't let them and complaining. Ridiculous


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm not a Carter Country fan boy.

But:

1.) Their business, their rules. Don't like it? Shop somewhere else. Let them know why.

2.) CC is Fuddidiot Heaven. A previous poster mentioned it. Lots of dipsticks go in there. Would YOU want these rocket surgeons handling loaded firearms around your customers?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> 2.) CC is Fuddidiot Heaven. A previous poster mentioned it. Lots of dipsticks go in there. Would YOU want these rocket surgeons handling loaded firearms around your customers?


Trying to figure this out. Why if you were carrying concealed or open would you be handling the loaded firearm?

TH


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

TexasSlam18 said:


> I don't understand why people are so bent out of shape. The owner of any business has the right to not allow OC if they wish. Just like you can't bring a gun to work, school, or a hospital. But you don't see people complaining about that. OC draws attention to you so if you really want to carry for your safety, and not because you can and want attention, conceal the gun and there isn't an issue and you won't be a target. Like most figured, people that are open carrying are going around town and seeing who won't let them and complaining. Ridiculous


Amen.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

From Carter's Country.



> Carter's Country Guns & Ammo As huge supporters of our 2nd Amendment rights, we have struggled with that but the fact is, safety and security are always our top concern and unfortunately that is not always everyone else's. You have to  understand that even before open carry we have had incidents of accidental discharges and with open carry it becomes even more of a concern. The safety of our customers and employees is all important to us and that is what drives our thinking. Open carry is something we are all going to have to figure out and work with as we go. Thanks for your input and comments, they are very important to us.


https://www.facebook.com/CartersCountryGunsandAmmo/?fref=ts#


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Go to their FB page and tell them what you think. Even if you don't intend to open carry it's just hypocritical to have a policy denying the right of a CHL holder to open carry if they desire in their gun shop. Sure they have a right to do as they wish but then they have the gall to advertise on their website that they are offering CHL classes and to hurry so you can open carry lmao.

They will get no more money from me and I've spent a lot at their store on Wilcrest.

TH


----------



## thunderbolt (Jan 20, 2016)

_you'll not see me set foot in there again_


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very hypocritical for them to say "we have to figure out open carry". Really? Real simple, keep the pistol in its holster, just like the law dictates, until you have to use it. Absolutely no different than concealed carry from that perspective. Keep it out up until you have to use it. I don't buy from them anyway, so they won't get any of my money anyway.


----------

